# When to season the bacon



## mattyoc20 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got done curing for the past 14 days in pops brine and was just wondering when to put seasonings on.  I put CBP Garlic powder, and onion powder on now, then put it in the fridge to for the pellicle.  Did i do that right?  Should you season after the pellicle is formed?


----------



## mattyoc20 (Jan 14, 2014)

Also, I kind of screwed up my timing.  I would like to be in the fridge uncovered for about 3 days.  that puts me to Friday.  I am heading out of town friday night and wont be back til sunday morning.  Will it be ok in the fridge uncovered til Sunday?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 14, 2014)

It will be OK in the fridge now that it is cured. I add the garlic and onion powder to the brine when I first start for Canadian Bacon with a loin. If you are just adding it as a rub you put it on while it is still wet so it sticks.


----------

